# New Rescue - In BAD Shape!!



## MoonShadow

Got this poor little man today at petsmart, the water was sooooo dirty that I couldn't even see him unless he was right against the side of the cup. He was on his side in the cup gasping. He is EXTREMELY emaciated, he has white stringy poo which points to either an internal parasite or internal bacterial infection, and he looks deformed though it may be because hes just soooo under weight. 

I've named him Holden, I'll keep everyone updated on him as he, hopefully, recovers!


----------



## purplemuffin

Geez, he looks like he's had a rough time. Good luck with your rescue. If he recovers, he looks like he's going to be a complete stunner. If he doesn't, at least he will be warm and comfortable! Will be watching this thread!


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Aaaaw...I'm so glad you took him home. I'm sure he is already on his way to recovery, and feeling better just with clean water.


----------



## FireKidomaru

He NEEDS to get better! He looks like a stunner!!! I bet hes glad he is in a safe home!


----------



## Talen

Lovely betta. Hopefully he gets better, good luck with him.


----------



## registereduser

From the first to the last photo he already looks improved!


----------



## xShainax

I hope he recovers.


----------



## BettaQi

registereduser said:


> From the first to the last photo he already looks improved!


Definitely! His gill redness reduced considerably!


----------



## MoonShadow

Holden ate a couple pellets today, he already looks a little better then he did yesterday, he's swimming more and no longer bobs back up to the surface of the water!


----------



## Alcemistnv

He's going to be stunning when he's all back to normal


----------



## Talen

Well that is good to hear. Seems like the little guy is on the right path to becoming a big strong betta.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Awww I love the little guy no matter what, he is beautiful! Good Luck!!


----------



## Sceven

He is beautiful MoonShadow, he is a great find, and I am sure you will perk him right up. Planning on keeping this guy?


----------



## BettaQi

He's coloring up! Great job!


----------



## MoonShadow

Sceven said:


> He is beautiful MoonShadow, he is a great find, and I am sure you will perk him right up. Planning on keeping this guy?


As much as I wish I could keep them all, finding them good homes frees up space to rescue more. We'll just have to see how well he recovers!


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE

how is his poo though? Be careful sharing stuff between your bettas in case he has internal parasites. 
Good luck!


----------



## MoonShadow

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> how is his poo though? Be careful sharing stuff between your bettas in case he has internal parasites.
> Good luck!


Yes I know  Been doing this a long time!


----------



## Destinystar

awww poor little guy I hope he does better and better each day, he is very pretty !


----------



## Sceven

MoonShadow said:


> As much as I wish I could keep them all, finding them good homes frees up space to rescue more. We'll just have to see how well he recovers!


I wish I could take him after he has recovered, he is beautiful. I just filled my one free tank with a rescue guy that I plan on keeping. I can't wait until I have my fish room.


----------



## MoonShadow

Holden has taken a turn for the worse.. when I came home from the barn this morning I found him completely on his side unable to right himself at all or get off the surface. He's not looking well at all, I lowered his water level and upped the temp a bit... everyone please keep this little man in your thoughts...


----------



## laynisample

Hold on, sweet Holden. I want to adopt you when you get better, so you better stick around for me, okay?

Truly beautiful fish, Moonshadow, and I hope he gets better. You do a wonderful thing in rescuing these fish.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE

so sorry  May be aquarium salt will help, it has antibacterial affect. Try that. Do you know instructions?
Good luck


----------



## MoonShadow

No change in the last 24 hours, he's still just floating on his side, poor guy!


----------



## BettaQi

MoonShadow said:


> Holden has taken a turn for the worse.. when I came home from the barn this morning I found him completely on his side unable to right himself at all or get off the surface. He's not looking well at all, I lowered his water level and upped the temp a bit... everyone please keep this little man in your thoughts...


*energy healing module for Holden*


----------



## laynisample

That picture keeps breaking my heart. That poor fish. Please keep us updated MoonShadow.


----------



## xShainax

Poor baby


----------



## MoonShadow

He's a fighter, I moved him into a smaller tank so there's less room he needs to cover. He has a lot of trouble getting off the surface but boy is he trying! He can almost keep himself upright now


----------



## xShainax

I am rooting for him to pull through


----------



## lelei

Omg..I came in just now..he is soo gorgeous..I hope he recovers, I am sending well wishes and fins up for the both of you


----------



## sunlight

may be you should try aquarium salt?


----------



## ao

D: wishing for him to get betta!


----------



## CandiceMM

This is just heart breaking to me, I will always remember the feeling of being so scared and worried for the little fish that needs you so bad. Looking in a tank with a helpless sick fish that needs you but knowing you cant do anything is the worst feeling ever. 

I just dropped in on this thread but was wondering what you are doing for him as far as treatment? I saw that you have experience in rescues but I am here for you and if you need any advice or have questions I only a message away. Good luck with this treasure, I wish him the best and hope he makes it through the night!


----------



## MoonShadow

He's currently in a 1 gallon tank, heated to 80 degrees, and it being treated with my go to mixture of aquarium salt, stress coat, Vitachem and Indian Almond leaves. He has yet to show any interest in food after the second day I had him when he ate 1 pellet, poor man.


----------



## xShainax

Any updates?


----------



## MoonShadow

xShainax said:


> Any updates?


He's swimming more upright tonight! Which is positive! I'll get some new pictures of him tomorrow


----------



## xShainax

MoonShadow said:


> He's swimming more upright tonight! Which is positive! I'll get some new pictures of him tomorrow


YAAAAY :yourock:


----------



## Talen

Yay! Way to go little guy


----------



## laynisample

Good job little guy! Eko is crossing his fins and sending you luck!


----------



## CandiceMM

I hope he is doing well, wishing you luck!


----------



## shi

Have you tried getting him to eat a pea? It always worked for my fish ):


----------



## MoonShadow

Here you guys go! An update on Holden, he's doing so much better! He can swim off the surface now, and he's kind of eating!


----------



## Talen

Wow, he is looking great. Way to go little one.


----------



## BettaQi

Yay Holden!

Yay Moonshadow!


----------



## laynisample

Way to go, Holden!


----------



## Jupiter

YIKES, I can't believe how skinny he was in the first pic! Good to see he's turning around.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE

wow your love , aquarium salt, stress coat and IAL. Keep doing good job i am glad he feels better !!! Made my day


----------



## misty1477

:blueyay: :welldone: Sparkle and I are so happy for Holden .... he sure looks wonderful ... you should be very proud for helping him like you did. :yourock:


----------



## MoonShadow

Some Holden pictures from today! He's not progressing very fast, but he is progressing, and he's a very pretty boy! He's eaten 2 days in a row so yay!!


----------



## Talen

He just needs more time but he is getting there  Good job.


----------



## sunlight

i just recommended to someone do the same for his rescue . Can you give me more details about what you doing?
I know aq salt instructions. So do you follow instructions daily 100% water changes?
How much of the stress coat do you put? Do you also use water conditioner along with stress coat?


----------



## Spiderling00

One of my boys was like that when I got him, he used plants, his bubble nest and the side of the tank to keep himself upright. Hope your little guy pulls through. He's beautiful already.


----------



## rosy delta

Hard to believe no one bought him he is so beautiful, but he must have been meant for you. so lovely, and so wonderful you have him in your loving care


----------



## purplemuffin

Looks like he's getting better already! I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## BettaQi

He looks so much better!


----------



## Talen

He looks much better, not so skinny as he was.


----------



## MoonShadow

Todays update!


----------



## Talen

He is really improving, love his coloring.


----------



## xShainax

Look at his blue lipstick


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Yay! :welldone: I am wishing very much that he will make a full recovery and live a long happy healthy life! Good job at taking such good care of him. ;-)


----------



## laynisample

How's this lovely boy doing?


----------



## misty1477

Wow !!! He is looking awesome. I love his color ... looks fluorescent :-D


----------



## RedRaz

He is beautiful! Looks so much better. Yay! Great job!


----------



## Perry the platypus

He doesn't look that skinny. Go Holden!


----------



## MoonShadow

Hey guys!! Sorry I haven't been on in a couple of days!! Been very busy! Holden is doing really well, eating like a champ, swimming more. I'll try and remember to charge my camera tomorrow and get pictures!


----------



## Hershey

Looks great so far.


----------



## phoenix91

Just a quick question, what did you do to tempt him to eat? I rescued a pretty sad looking guy on friday and he ate well the first 2 days and looks to be imrpoving but his appetite has gone (or rather his appetite for pellets has gone, he'd eat bloodworms all day if i let him).

Holden looks great, much improved


----------



## MoonShadow

I'm sorry to report, that after a long fight... Holden did not make it... he passed away sometime Tuesday night...


----------



## laynisample

Oh no... I'm so sorry. You truly did everything you could for him.


----------



## RedRaz

I'm so sorry! He was such a fighter and you gave him excellent care. *hugs* May he swim in peace.


----------



## Gracie8890

Oh no, im so sorry. At least he lived his last days in luxury


----------



## Lizzie the Badger

I'm sorry =( At least you gave him a chance to live instead of dying in that cold, dirty cup.


----------



## littlebetalover

He looks like he needs some food, thin.

Good job caring for him.


----------



## BettaQi

*hug*


----------



## ANHEL123

sorry  He was doing so good what happened? 
You was doing such a good job for him.Even if he didn't make it you give him some time in good clean water and some love,and food which he would never get in the store. Do you have another betta? Make sure you disinfect the tank if you will put another betta in there.


----------

